# Anyone just had a "feeling"....?



## kitkat79 (Feb 12, 2010)

That it either has or hasnt worked ? And were these "feelings" correct or not? i've been so up and down during my 2ww, (on 11dp2dt today) but havent had any symptoms except bad af pains since day 8/9, which is when I figure the pregnyl left my system. On the day of my ET, listening to the nurses etc and feeling in quite some pain, seeing the sympathetic looks, i thought to myself, there's no chance of this working. have tried so hard to visualise success but tested negative today. Has anyone else had a gut instinct that was or wasnt true?


----------



## Rajah (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Kit Kat have you not tested early... I am not sure about feelings... I go swing thru positives and negative feelings so not sure if they are realible!... I am supposed to test on the 3rd as well.


----------



## kitkat79 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi yeah I have tested early, I know there's time for it to change but i'm pretty sure it won't now. Praying that I 'm wrong but all my af symptoms are here and I feel I would know if I was pregnant. Best of luck to you for wed, only 2 more sleeps!


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Kitkat - i'd have to agree with chandu, i think it might be too early?!  I've read lots of say people testing on day 9-13dpo and get a negative and then bingo on day 14 a bfp!!  Hang in there hun.
I'm on a natural month and due to test on the 9th, which seems ages away................
Sending you both lots of sticky vibes!
Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxxxxx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

kitkat Im in the same boat as you Im already treating m poor embie as if it was never there   but Im praying for a miracle


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh yes, I know exactly what you mean about those feelings. Throughout this cycle I have been convinced it hasn't worked. Had major AF pains yesterday and slightly coloured CM, would have tested but I didn't need a wee! CM stopped so I didn't test. Managed not to this morning either still have a burning pain down below as if AF is on her way. 

I'm too scared to test, keep clining on to that little bit of hope that I have! 

otd is Wednesday. 

Good luck girles xx


----------



## kitkat79 (Feb 12, 2010)

Good luck girls x


----------



## Rajah (Oct 17, 2009)

all the best shell and kikat...


----------



## tinydancer811 (Jan 25, 2010)

I've had a 'feeling' twice beforeand was completely wrong both times!  

The first time I got a BFP, I was convinced it would be negative because I didn't think it would be so easy (got a BFP on first go - turns out it wasn't that easy as it ended in m/c).

Then I had an ET in late January and was convinced it would be positive because I had the same symptoms as the time before - I was a bit shocked to get a BFN and realised that all of those symptoms were due to the meds.  

Now I don't know what to think!  Have a feeling that this next one won't work, but is that a good thing?  Deep breaths!!!


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

Yes each time. Have never been wrong. In the middle of treatment 6 just now. Have a feeling it hasn't worked. Would be nice to be wrong for once but that really would be a surprise.

Px


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Have to say I've always known either way. But know it's different for every one - just think of all those cases of women not knowing they were pregnant until they gave birth sitting on the loo.

xxx


----------



## kitkat79 (Feb 12, 2010)

BFN for me, as expected  wiped me out wed and thurs but starting to feel human again today. got my follow up apmt for 30/3 and booked a hol for 2 weeks after that so will hopefully be in a good place by then ready to start agin around April/May time.


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,

Kitkat - So Sorry for your bfn - sending you big hugs.

Sorry for a me post did a sneaky test yesterday 10dpo and got a bfn.  Do you think i tested too early??  Have been having lots of pmt cramping and cm, which i don't usually get?  So, i'm really hoping that i've got a good feeling about this month.  My periods are 28 days.  So may do another test AF not due till 9th.

xxxx


----------



## tinydancer811 (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh sweetie, so sorry to hear.      It really sucks doesn't it?  Great idea to book a holiday - where are you off to?  DH and I do that too and we try and do as much stuff as we can that we couldn't do if we had children!!


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Kit Kat really sorry hun. Clearly your LO wants to have a 2011 DOB 

Hope you don't mind my popping in on this thread....when I was lucky enough to get my BFP (which was a surprise natural one as we were heading for clomid on my next cycle) these were the things I noticed:

Test day - Thursday morning (5am!)
So working backwards
Monday night - felt a bit bloated
Tuesday felt no different
Wednesday night felt dizzy getting tea ready and boobs a bit tender (it was the dizziness which got me excited as a pregnant friend had said that she kept getting dizzy and it was something I'd not really heard of). 

I'm on this thread now because I'm fooling myself into thinking that there may be a tiny chance of a surprise...deep down I am certain it's not going to happen but it didn't stop me testing yesterday (10days post ovulation ) and I need to wee  a lot but I'm pretty sure that effect doesn't happen until you are weeks and weeks pregnant!

Silly Katie!


----------



## kitkat79 (Feb 12, 2010)

I felt dizzy and had veiny boobs in the second week of my 2ww as well as a strange taste in my mouth but still a BFN. so on my next go, I will not get my hopes up at all as I now realise these were side effects of all the drugs.

Katie4 I have got everything crossed for you, may be a teeny bit too early to test though??
Expat we are off to Turkey, aiming to relax and have fun for a month or so before a health kick  for tx 2, fingers crossed for a miracle natural bfp- well stranger things have happened!!
Cookie how are you doing? 
Rungirl when is your otd? Sounds hopeful !!


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,

My OTD is today and nothing yet??  But i'm too scared to test.  I tested 10dpo and it was negative so that put me in a bad mood!!!! I am still getting cramping and backache which i never get normally before af?!  I've been trying to ignore symptoms (yeah, right!) and just get on with everything. Will keep you posted.

Kitkat - holdiay sounds great idea.  Have fun!

Katie - i'm keeping everything crossed for you, hun.
xxxxx


----------



## Mibbles (Jun 28, 2008)

I wanted to wish you all the very best on your 2ww - it's one of the hardest things to do - and to say that I was a late implanter on our last go. 

I thought it was all over as I got spotting and cramps 3 days before testing and believed it was AF as so close to the end. I didn't have any other symptoms (I always thought I'd feel something or notice my boobs getting bigger as they are big anyway) so it was a surprise on test day.

Good luck to you all and sending you lots of sticky vibes.
Michele


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Just lost my post 

Kitkat, you are totally right, far too early to test  couldn't help myself! 

Rungirl.....I feel excited and nervous for you x

Am sure I'm living in complete fantasy land and will drop down to earth with a huge thud but for now I'm enjoying it! Have treated myself to a fancy digital test which I am sure I will regret as the big fat "not pregnant" comes up. Will try to wait till Fri to test.....3 whole days away!!!


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Anyone just had a feeling.....that AF was on her way?  Ah well. We'll see by the morning but am pretty sure it's a BFN


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, just had that feeling and af started this morning!!!  i was really feeling positive this month.  
Hohum.
xxxxx


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh crap Rungirl, I'm so sorry hun.   

I've not got AF but have had a negative test (and it's 14 days since I had a positive OT so I've given up on being pg this time). It went negative so quickly, I'd barely finished peeing! Sorry TMI


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

I need to give my body a good talking to...I've not had AF, my temp is still up in the morning, I've all sorts of twinges and am very tired so I keep thinking I might be (despite two BFNs)    in equal measures!

I wish AF would come.


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Katie,

any sign of the dreaded af witch
I'm keeing everything crossed for you.
xxx


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh Rungirl you are so kind to ask. No sign but that means nothing, I've got PCOS, have had one period since I had NG and that was 2 months + ago and have recently stopped BF so the only thing I think I can be certain of is that I can have a glass of wine because I'm not PG. I think I would be relieved though for AF to come. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Katie,

Yes, i'm ok getting used to these - bfn's! I though after my erpc in November, we would be lucky to get a natural pg, but my body seems to have other plans??!
Do you take metformin for your pcos?
We would like to do our 4th iui soon but still waiting for blood results for chromosome tests.
xxxxx


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi, 

I did one more test today just to make sure  and of course it was -VE!.

No, I've never taken anything for the PCOS as with a low GI diet and exercise I managed to get myself ovulating. I suppose I need to get back to that again sooner rather than later. That said I did get a +ve OT so maybe I did get an LH surge?! who knows. I know it's too early after stopping BF to go to the GP, I'll give it another 3 months. 

BFNs are so hard,   it will happen for you I'm sure. x


----------

